# Tenacity and crabgrass



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

It's listed on the label for large crabgrass. I have some in my low input area in the back yard. Anyone use it to kill crabgrass?


----------



## aaronchristopherbake (Jul 8, 2019)

I've used it with success (single application took out a big patch of it), but it's pretty slow to full kill.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Quinclorac is a wiser choice for crabgrass. I have killed goose grass with Tenacity but painfully slow.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Quinclorac may not work well with medium sized crabgrass plants...Tenacity is worth a shot if that happens. It might work better. Last year, my neighbor killed a bunch of crabgrass using Tenacity.


----------



## aaronchristopherbake (Jul 8, 2019)

Just to clarify, the biggest issue isn't that it take like three weeks until necrosis, it's that it is bright white for that period.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tenacity works well on Crabgrass, but as others have said it is easily 4 weeks of white while it dies and decomposes.. 2nd application is also helpful...


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone.....slow kill and turning white is fine. It's an area in my yard that is hidden near my shed. I have Tenacity on hand, want to hit it before it drops seed. Also need to drop prodiamine soon.

Thinking about picking up this tow behind since it would take forever to spray pre emergent with my backpack.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thanks everyone.....slow kill and turning white is fine. It's an area in my yard that is hidden near my shed. I have Tenacity on hand, want to hit it before it drops seed. Also need to drop prodiamine soon.
> 
> Thinking about picking up this tow behind since it would take forever to spray pre emergent with my backpack.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314


I bought the 31 gal version of that sprayer and used it once; it was awesome.  I have over 26K sq ft of lawn with up to a 20° slope over 9K sq ft of that. I had enough of the 4 gal backpack sprayer. I mixed up a micro nutrient cocktail along with some nitrogen and was done in 15-20 mins. You'll spend another 15 minutes with a good triple rinse, but it's well worth it in my opinion.

If you're patient and look every week, you can get that sprayer for at east $60 off.


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thanks everyone.....slow kill and turning white is fine. It's an area in my yard that is hidden near my shed. I have Tenacity on hand, want to hit it before it drops seed. Also need to drop prodiamine soon.
> 
> Thinking about picking up this tow behind since it would take forever to spray pre emergent with my backpack.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314


I bought the 31 gal version of that sprayer and used it once; it was awesome. I have over 26K sq ft of lawn with up to a 20° slope over 9K sq ft of that. I had enough of the 4 gal backpack sprayer. I mixed up a micro nutrient cocktail along with some nitrogen and was done in 15-20 mins. You'll spend another 15 minutes with a good triple rinse, but it's well worth it in my opinion.

If you're patient and look every week, you can get that sprayer for at east $60 off.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Killing crabgrass at this point in the season is a bit of a waste. It'll be dead soon.

Next spring be sure to get your pre-m down.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Killing crabgrass at this point in the season is a bit of a waste. It'll be dead soon.
> 
> Next spring be sure to get your pre-m down.


I wouldn't say it's a waste, if you can get it before it goes to seed it's never a bad idea. Especially if there are other weeds in the yard you want to hit with the Tenacity.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > Killing crabgrass at this point in the season is a bit of a waste. It'll be dead soon.
> ...


Agreed.. It is never too late to send crabgrass to its grave IMO, unless your first frost is tomorrow


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I made up a batch for my Reno, so I had a little left over and applied a sticker and hit some crabgrass. We'll see.....


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

tgoulart said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone.....slow kill and turning white is fine. It's an area in my yard that is hidden near my shed. I have Tenacity on hand, want to hit it before it drops seed. Also need to drop prodiamine soon.
> ...


Yeah I really didn't want to wait, good idea though. I want to spray my back yard that's approx 10M/sqft with prodiamine. As soon as soil temps look right.

In the past I used Dimension and broadcast with a spreader. Spraying Prodiamine is much cheaper and I think I'll get better coverage.

Seems like a reasonably priced sprayer


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> I made up a batch for my Reno, so I had a little left over and applied a sticker and hit some crabgrass. We'll see.....


I could be wrong but I think the rates doing a reno and spot spraying are different. Doing a reno calls for 4oz per acre and spot spraying is 1oz per 2 gallons of water...i think. So if you did it at 4oz per acre wouldnt that be to weak to get a full kill?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Fyi, I was running an experiment of tenacity for crabgrass. A single application of 4oz/acre rate via soil (no nis) did not kill this crabgrass.


----------

